# Anyone have a way to organize files with Keynote/Pages/Numbers?



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I have been using my iPad both at work and at home and have many presentations that are intermingled now.  I hate having to finger-sweep to go through a ton of presentations to find the one I'm looking for.  Is there some way I'm missing to organize the presentations into folders or "anything" other than just serially based on when I loaded them?

Thanx!


----------

